# Quietest headers?



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

one quieter than another or isnt there such a thing?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

No, headers flow, mufflers muffle.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the relatively thin walls of all headers make them noisier. The stock cast iron manifolds are the quietest due to their thickness but then again they make the least power so. . .


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

ya, the kooks headers make a little bit more Noise in the car while driving, if you want it quiet try putting some dynomat under the dash. if that is what you conserned about


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I have been told that JBA shorties aren't much louder then stock.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

well heres the thing. i want headers (other than stock of course), preferrebly LTs but since im ordering the corsa sport catback i dont want to make it too much louder (on the outside of the car) than it already will be. 

thanks for the input so far though


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LT's will be louder than Shorties. If you use hi-flow cats you can quiet it down some.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I have been told that JBA shorties aren't much louder then stock.


Thats true, when I went with JBA shorties I couldn't tell the difference in sound.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Nate said:


> well heres the thing. i want headers (other than stock of course), preferrebly LTs but since im ordering the corsa sport catback i dont want to make it too much louder (on the outside of the car) than it already will be.
> 
> thanks for the input so far though


LTs + Corsa Sport = super loud, most especially so without cats. Watch the vids on Youtube.

I might be pulling the trigger on a set of sterling silver coated Kooks stepped LTs (w/ cats) very soon here, and I actually am considering keeping the stock system:willy:, though I would plan a resonator delete with an H pipe, and replace that crimped section by the axle on the passenger side. I dunno... after months and months of watching Youtube vids of different systems, it seems like a lot of people are paying lots of money for a police magnet. If I did anything but stock, I'm pretty sold on a set of Sweet Thunders up front in the '04 location and Magnaflows in the '05-06 location. I like tone, but not something that says HAY GUYS LOOK AT ME LOL!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

:rofl:Nevermind... I just purchased a brand new Bassani for $650 delivered to my doorstep. Couldn't pass up a deal on the ONE system I was considering.


----------

